# Wow. Very manly mech!



## 2 Angry Wolves (2/9/14)

Got this straight off a site. It is the most manly Mech to date. Lmao

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (2/9/14)

Sorry bud, you lost me here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (2/9/14)

Its just a funny advert of the Stingray mech.


----------



## Mike (2/9/14)

@BumbleBee, think more juvenile  I caught it straight away.


----------



## BumbleBee (2/9/14)

Hahahahaha........ lol

I see it now


----------



## Smoke187 (2/9/14)

lol, took me a while to figure it out


----------



## ShaneW (3/9/14)

That took me a while. Lol


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/9/14)

Yeah no I dont get it


----------



## ShaneW (3/9/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah no I dont get it



The mod on the left looks like a...


----------



## WHeunis (3/9/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah no I dont get it


 
It's less about the mod, and more about the POSITIONING of the PARTS...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/9/14)

i dont see it


----------



## Mike (3/9/14)

@WHeunis that's what all 18350 users say.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/9/14)

here are a few hints.... it has something in common with these:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/9/14)

... and this:


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (3/9/14)

Funneh! Loving the pics! It was so funny as i was showing a colugue a photo on my phone and she asked me " why do you have a robot p***s on your phone?" When i passed that Stingray pic!


----------

